# Check Out Annie ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is soooo "Annie". Well, it's actually ALL my dogs, but I found it funny how she fits right in ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*SHE'S ONLY BEEN HERE, WHAT, A WEEK? SHE OWNS THE PLACE ~ lol 

[attachment=51816:AnnieHealed.jpg]

*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Deb - her little ears have flopped down, she looks great- but what's up with them teeth ??? lmao is she trying to smile or is she grinding her teeth after being harassed by LBB ? B)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too stinking cute for words!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Your the best Deb. You get these kids back up on their feet again with your love and care. Happy Trails Miss Annie from Auntee Edie the West Coast Wild Bunch


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful picture, Deb. Annie is so pretty. You made my night!!
xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww Deb., she looks so happy and adorable!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 1 2009, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770222


> Ohh Deb - her little ears have flopped down, she looks great- but what's up with them teeth ??? lmao is she trying to smile or is she grinding her teeth after being harassed by LBB ? B)[/B]



Lina, I see it's a big beautiful smile for the camera! :biggrin: "Say Cheese!"


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm in LOVE!! Adorable!

Linda


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is too adorable!! Looks like she is feeling a bit better.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What a cutie patootie (sp?!!!)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad little annie is looking so well :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: How fab she looks!!! Deb ,you are the best.... :wub: x0x0x N


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That little girl has found the good life! She looks wonderful, Deb.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwwww, I think Annie is saying..."Life is good"!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She makes me smile just looking at that precious face! Nice that she smiled for you, Deb. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Annie is adorable


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She looks great Deb. Your an ANGEL! :wub: 

Tina


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a GREAT picture! They say a picture can say a 1000 words and that one sure does. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a darling photo of little Annie!!! Can only imagine how much better she must feel since her ears were taken are of!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a cute pic! I love her smile and I can see she's a diva already!


----------

